# should wheel hubs be hot?



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

So after driving a good distance to south florida and stopping to check the trailer a few times I discovered that the hubs on my trailer wheels get hot. Is this normal from the bearings spinning? I greased everything real good before starting the trip and the trailer operated fine. Just curious...this is my 1st trailer. Oh...and Peanut Island is awesome for those who have never been.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

lol yes it is awesome


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Trailer hubs do get warm.
That's the reason for the high temperature wheel bearing grease.
Temperatures for non-brake hubs in highway conditions
can range from 110 to 130 degrees fahrenheit.
Braking hubs can exceed 150 degrees, hence the need for high temp grease.

The rule of thumb is...if you can place your thumb on the hub
and count to seven before removing it without blistering
the hub temps are below 150 degrees.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

That's great information and good to know. Definitely makes me feel better to know thy.


----------

